# Can one have 2 DirecTV subscriptions live at two addresses?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

My father, like me, has his own DirecTV account. However, he's retired and thinking of buying a home in Texas so that when he and my mother visit my brother and his kids, they can stay at their house. Now, because he goes down there at irregular intervals and not just for the winter, he was thinking of having DirecTV installed at that house as well as his current home in the Chicago burbs. He doesn't want to have one shut off temporarily while he's at the other address because sometimes he'll be down there by himself, leaving my mom and sister (who, along with her daughter, lives with the folks) up here. In addition, sometimes my mom will travel there by herself.

So, in a nutshell, is it permissible to have their longtime DirecTV service remain active at their house, but get a new, separate service at their Texas address and keep that active all the time, too? One main reason why my dad doesn't want to disconnect their current service is because he's grandfathered in with the HD DNS network channels and doesn't want to lose them, which would happen if he just canceled service and relocated it.

He's just wanting to make sure everything is kept on the up and up.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would say simple way to achieve the goal open new account in TX by your mother.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Probably a good idea.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> Probably a good idea.


Isn't there an account that you can get for Mobile homes, that you take on the road with you? Maybe that's the answer, leaving a dish at each end and taking the receiver with you, as you travel.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

They can't take receiver with them, because that would leave one location without it.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

You can have as many accounts as you want at as many different locations as long as the number of accounts=number of locations and all of the receivers stay at the address they're supposed to be at.

Have him call the movers department and they can take care of him.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

It is possible. They set them up the worst way possible though. They set up a movers for the active account with a note to activate the receivers to a different account. The tech can't activate them to another account and be able to close the order. When the order does get closed it changes the address for the account that isn't being installed there. Basically, either the tech or the cm end up playing csr roulette and spending a lot of time to get the receivers moved to the new account and the address corrected for the existing account.


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't know what DirecTV policy is regarding suspending accounts, but if the second house is going to be unoccupied for an extended period of time, perhaps your father could suspend and reactivate the second account when someone's actually staying there. No sense in paying a monthly bill when no one is there to use the service...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> So, in a nutshell, is it permissible to have their longtime DirecTV service remain active at their house, but get a new, separate service at their Texas address and keep that active all the time, too?


 I would think DirecTV would be more than ecstatic to give you a separate account and take more money from you in any number of places you wish to pay for one.


----------



## ZandarKoad (Oct 25, 2009)

You could have twenty separate accounts active under one guy's name all at the same address if you wanted. The only account configurations which may be disallowed are those which give LESS money to DirecTV, not the ones which give MORE.

I don't think they'd give him all the same promotions for a new customer on every account though.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"Lord Vader" said:


> They can't take receiver with them, because that would leave one location without it.


If they only have one receiver, just take it with them. We have two houses and we take our DVR to our second home whenever we go. In fact, I am at my second home now watching DirecTV with my DVR from my primary home.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> If they only have one receiver, just take it with them. We have two houses and we take our DVR to our second home whenever we go. In fact, I am at my second home now watching DirecTV with my DVR from my primary home.


I don't think you read the first post :nono:


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> If they only have one receiver, just take it with them. We have two houses and we take our DVR to our second home whenever we go. In fact, I am at my second home now watching DirecTV with my DVR from my primary home.


The whole crux of his question was that occasionally they will not be at one location together, but might be separated with one at each location ...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I had two accounts at separate addresses for a while. And when I cancelled the second account I was able to add its HDDVR to my main account.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't think you read the first post :nono:


Exactly


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't think you read the first post :nono:





makaiguy said:


> The whole crux of his question was that occasionally they will not be at one location together, but might be separated with one at each location ...


Sorry. I was posting from my phone and I did not read it thoroughly


----------

